# My New Humidor



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Check it out!!!

I picked this up today from a local BOTL who is a woodworker, you can check out his site at www.waxingmoonwood.com - Edward V. Sallee.

I got a steal of a deal on it and just couldn't resist, it's OK - my family will understand the lack of gifts under the tree. 

Woods are Birdseye Maple and Bolivian Rosewood.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

That is really pretty, and thanks for the link. I will keep an eye out to see that chessboard humidor . Really cool idea.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> That is really pretty, and thanks for the link. I will keep an eye out to see that chessboard humidor . Really cool idea.


When I picked this up today Ed showed me the progress on the chess board. He's got the frame built and the top is mostly built but he's doing a little redesign on the drawer setup.

If anyone is interested he will custom make humis to your specs.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow that is very nice, enjoy it


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow That is a work of Art, Congrats!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Tim... That thing is gorgeous!!!!mg:

If it's not rude for me to ask... How much will he do one of those for, & how many sticks will it hold???

One of the nicest I've seen... I love the setup on the inside.:nod:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Tim... That thing is gorgeous!!!!mg:
> 
> If it's not rude for me to ask... How much will he do one of those for, & how many sticks will it hold???
> 
> One of the nicest I've seen... I love the setup on the inside.:nod:


He had this one listed for $700.00 and had taken it to a few B&M's was told they would ask between $900.00 & $1200.00 for it. I know there can be a big range on these custom pieces price wise and I've seen some others that are similar listed much higher.

Plus, he'll do them custom to your specs with the wood, size, etc.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Man that is BEAUTIFUL! The grain, color, design its just perfect. Other then I'm not sure its the best use of space but it definitely looks unique in and out. Congrats brother.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Man that is BEAUTIFUL! The grain, color, design its just perfect. Other then I'm not sure its the best use of space but it definitely looks unique in and out. Congrats brother.


Thanks bro!

Yeah, I'm going to make a couple more trays to maximize the usable space in it and for now I'll take the tray out of the 2nd level in order use more of the humi - but I do love the look!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

My pants got tight looking at that! Gorgeous wood and exquisite craftsmanship!

Karl


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Incredible! That's all I can say.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, this guy does some amazing work. Nice pick ahp Tim!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that is beautiful! Nice find. Be sure to post more pics when you fill that beauty up.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful. Way out of my price range but maybe someday I can invest in a nice one like that. This guy does amazing work.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good God man! That is awesome, and way to help out a fellow BOTL! Wax does amazing work. Someday I too will be able to afford one of his pieces, I hope lol. Grats Tim!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats a sweet humi


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Sexy, very nice Gratzzzz.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn, that is nice. Congrats on the fine pick up.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet pick up Timmy!!!


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing. Now get that sucker filled!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy crap that is beautiful!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Tim, I hope you enjoy the humidor for many years to come.

Thank you all for the comments on the humidor... she really is a beaut! 0.8 cubic feet inside.... about the size of a small microwave.

I can't wait to see it filled up, Tim!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, Wax! 

I've been trying to imagine the ideal tray layout in a medium sized 'dor, and I think yours is up near the top. 

Really looks good, man.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

BeautIful!

That is super sweet!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on the new humi, it looks great!


----------



## sucka_mc (Dec 6, 2009)

That is a gorgeous humidor


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome humidor. Congrats!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Great build! Great buy!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i usually only say this to females but that's a nice box ya got there :heh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Truly one of a kind and a real conversation starter. You don't have to smoke cigars to appreciate something like that. One day when I make that kind of money will I get a humidor like that Timmay!


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

i want one....beautiful


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I see a few others are getting some of Ed's 'treasure chests' and wanted to add a few more pics of mine now that I have it filled up.  I got a couple close ups to show the hinge detail and the tray layout.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks even more amazing filled up!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, Tim! That looks great!!! Nice looking stogies!!! Mind can you email me those pics? You really filled 'er up nice!!! Sweet!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

WaxingMoon said:


> Wow, Tim! That looks great!!! Nice looking stogies!!! Mind can you email me those pics? You really filled 'er up nice!!! Sweet!


Sure thing Ed, email on it's way!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tim,

As good as it looked in the first pics, it looks even better now that you've filled it up. Ed's work wreaks of attention to detail and a love for what he's doing. That's the definition of craftsmanship.

Fabulous piece, Tim.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful Humidor and thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful. Now lets get to work and fill it!!!!!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cisco Kid H2 said:


> Beautiful. Now lets get to work and fill it!!!!!!!


Done! Take a look at Post 33. :shock:


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

PERFECT!! Great Job Brother! I would love to have one!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Gorgeous humidor and flying pigs, i hate this damn website. I always get jealous everytime I come on here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

really some good pictures of humidor..


----------

